# Arrow shot 110 yards/330 feet approx with my Pickle fork shooter



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I shot a 25 gram arrow with my PFS confirming 100% 130 yards and more is easily achievable with my slingshot. when I got home I was able to use google earth to approximate the distance shot,it fitted in with my own measurements lol I got a little mixed up with the math on the video lol,An aerial view of the shoot,shooting line and where the arrow landed approx









I'll try and get a better video that one was awful IMO


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Next time I'll shoot with the camera by me and we'll walk down to the arrow together,all of us!!









The distance is easily verified on google earth so we can get a good estimate


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to make this video! It seems we are still 20 yards short but I'm sure in can be done. Your set up with lighter arrows probably would indeed get it done. Thanks again.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

shooter452 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to make this video! It seems we are still 20 yards short but I'm sure in can be done. Your set up with lighter arrows probably would indeed get it done. Thanks again.


We were only short because i rushed and plus the sun was in my eyes I only took one arrow so I could not gauge the height needed to raise the slingshot to get more distance,I did out of memory only.

Oh 100% this can be done and more,that video is private now as it was very poor quality


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I have been really having fun with my PFS and BB's, getting very accurate at 10 meters.I would like to try arrows, what type band dimensions are you using? I,m thinking of making one with the handle a inch or two longer for a better grip with heavier bands for arrows.
Philly


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

philly said:


> I have been really having fun with my PFS and BB's, getting very accurate at 10 meters.I would like to try arrows, what type band dimensions are you using? I,m thinking of making one with the handle a inch or two longer for a better grip with heavier bands for arrows.
> Philly


Philly for this I used 6 inch fork to pouch dtbg per side and I used my G10 which I had made to 5" long









Oh tapered bands 25mm to 20mm


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

@philly I would suggest a wooden bead instead of a knock if your finger grip is not that strong also,I used with a knock with a rubber band wound round for grip,I don't have specific arrows for my slingshot


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> I have been really having fun with my PFS and BB's, getting very accurate at 10 meters.I would like to try arrows, what type band dimensions are you using? I,m thinking of making one with the handle a inch or two longer for a better grip with heavier bands for arrows.
> Philly


Philly for this I used 6 inch fork to pouch dtbg per side and I used my G10 which I had made to 5" long









Oh tapered bands 25mm to 20mm









[/quote]
hey thats the taper i use !!! clone!!! clone!!! clone!!! lmao


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> @philly I would suggest a wooden bead instead of a knock if your finger grip is not that strong also,I used with a knock with a rubber band wound round for grip,I don't have specific arrows for my slingshot


Thanks SS, I have read that golf tees glued into the shaft works for a knock pretty well. Thats a pretty heavy band set for the standard PFS, I'll make one with a longer handle as suggested.
Philly


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Philly... here's the PFS size modded that Slingshot Sniper is using. The gif printout should be to actual size:


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> I have been really having fun with my PFS and BB's, getting very accurate at 10 meters.I would like to try arrows, what type band dimensions are you using? I,m thinking of making one with the handle a inch or two longer for a better grip with heavier bands for arrows.
> Philly


Philly for this I used 6 inch fork to pouch dtbg per side and I used my G10 which I had made to 5" long









Oh tapered bands 25mm to 20mm









[/quote]
hey thats the taper i use !!! clone!!! clone!!! clone!!! lmao








[/quote]

Yeah and you Sir! copied from my grandpa's braces


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Hey Philly... here's the PFS size modded that Slingshot Sniper is using. The gif printout should be to actual size:


Bill H. Thanks for sharing your re-design, I will have to do a cutout with these demensions. I guess you can never have enough SlingShots.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Sniper, Thats an incredible distance. Could you shoot a plastic gallon jug for us.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

dgui said:


> Sniper, Thats an incredible distance. Could you shoot a plastic gallon jug for us.












For use on the enemy from above at distance, five hundred PF shooters with broadheads should get the job done


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not done with this yet I know I can reach further







once I get a tripod I've found a flat 700 feet + range so we can see more of what is going on,I'll be back....


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

try tapering the bands 30mm to 15mm, i get about 20% more power with this set up, band lifes a little less though, also pick a hot day to do it,


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> try tapering the bands 30mm to 15mm, i get about 20% more power with this set up, band lifes a little less though, also pick a hot day to do it,


Thanks John I will look into that,I may need some golf tees glued instead of the knock I can pull a knocked arrow back with DTBG easily but with a golf tee this will make it a tad easier and able to use more powerful band set up


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That's the ticket!!! I new it would go the distance!!!


----------

